# Thumb sticks.



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

pick up some waste wood out of the off cut box, so thought i would put some to use by making a pair of toppers for a thumb stick

Been wanting to do this for some time

decided to do a pait of mallards on one thumb stck and a gothic one,carving a very small dragons head and griffin on the other ,it just uses waste wood.

jst cut out the shape quickly on the band saw and crudly shaped it whilst the evening light held out.

Just scaled the shapes down from some origanal work using shawn cipa design,from his book to suit the size i wanted for the gothic creatures

The mallard probaly the easest thing to carve simple and straight forward but always look good .

The thumb stick topper shown wont be used for them it just gave me a guide for the size i would need to mount the toppers on.The thumb stick is cherry wod and will be cappeing the two forks in mixture of ram and buffalo horn


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Those look good. Post pics of the finished product. I haven't yet finished a thumb stick but it's on the list. I think they look great and are functional.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Should finish the thumb stick tommorow .The light has been very poor with dark grey skies., but a tad more done today. Used CV3 suggestion of using dressmakers pins. just the right size for this useful suggestion.

so a trip to the haberdashery shop was in order they sell glass ones as well as plastic in different sizes very useful.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I like them. I have been thinking about trying my hand at a mallard stick as well. Are the feathers textured with your wood burner?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

trying to finish the stick .Not keen on the U shape thumb piece thick i will try the Y shape next time

just tried using different shapes with pencil before i started to burn it.

will varnish next after it has a brisk brush down with a small wire brush to remove any carbon then will light tint the beak on both pieces .the duck will be left naturaal colour of the wood .the drake will be lightly painted

any way this is where it is at.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Finished the double headed thumb stick., not that pleased with it mayby a y shape will be better ,but its all a learning curve


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good start on the idea. I do not think I have ever seen a thumb stick with heads on it. I like the the idea. My first thought was It looks a bit crowded. if the heads backed up to each other would it open it up some ?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Was thinking along the same lines. Back of head to back of head.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

theres plenty of room for the thumb for a natural hold on a thumb stick, but these seem to stiff and not to pleased with them. only carried on doing it to find the mistakes in the design and see if i could do something better .It dosnt seem to have the flow of a hiking pole where the transition between topper and shank meet..The carving isnt very good and think there is to much contrast in colour.,.The space between the thumb and the top of the huck is to high making it out of proportion.

Still i have never seen one to get idea of proportion or its just a bad design. it dosnt flow as well as my usual toppers. just being honest well trying to be. no point in fooling myself. or anyone here to old in the tooth for that

The heads back to back sounds interesting idea on a ordinary shank has posibilitys ? two faces from one head ?

a carving challenge?


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

I think your drake & hen mallards look great.


----------



## JGB (Dec 14, 2014)

way cool i like it looks like i may even give that a go sometime :goodjob:


----------

